# 10v exhaust manifold fit on a 20v head?



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

Been searching for a while ad can't find the anwser sorry if it's in here somewhere but I couldn't find the answer. 
I have a 20v N/A coupe Quattro and I'm wondering If. Could bolt on a 10VT manifold and if thy would work or if it is completely different before I buy the 10vt 5000cs tq parts car thank you


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I wouldn't think so, the ports could be diff like the 8V ports compared to the 16V ports. You might look up the part(s) some where and see if they match or not.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the 10v manifold looks just like an 8v manifold with one more port. 

the 20v manifold looks just like a 16v manifold, with one more port. 

no, the 10/20v manifolds ARE NOT interchangeable.. 

if you got a 20v, you need a 20v manifold, or else just give the engine to me!


----------

